# Estimado Sr. Martínez Campos (saludo + dos apellidos)



## Mililla

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber si está bien usar los dos apellidos en el encabezamiento de una carta (comercial en mi caso) o si sólo se debe usar el primero. Por ejemplo: si le estoy escribiendo a un tal José Martínez Campos, ¿sería mejor poner "Estimado Sr. Martínez" o "Estimado Sr. Martínez Campos"? En los ejemplos que he encontrado, veo más lo primero. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ultravioleta

Mililla, en algunos (pocos) países usan el doble apellido, asi que te sugiero que si la persona usa los dos apellidos, le escribas con los dos, incluso en el encabezamiento de la carta.


----------



## Vampiro

No son tan pocos los países.
Chile es uno de ellos, y para encabezar una carta te recomiendo usar sólo el primer apellido.
Usar los dos se vería extrañísimo, y hasta de mal gusto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ultravioleta

Pues, si hubiera un costarricense o un peruano que opine... yo esperaría otra opinión.


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> No son tan pocos los países.
> Chile es uno de ellos, y para encabezar una carta te recomiendo usar sólo el primer apellido.
> Usar los dos se vería extrañísimo, y hasta de mal gusto.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Coincido con *Vampiro* en cuanto a España se refiere. Por lo menos en lo que a mi ámbito respecta, nadie usa los dos apellidos.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ultravioleta

Cuidado, en algunos países es _muy _importante.


----------



## Vampiro

ultravioleta said:


> Pues, si hubiera un costarricense o un peruano que opine... yo esperaría otra opinión.



No es mala idea.
Pero si escribes a Chile utiliza sólo el primer apellido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mililla

La carta es para España. No se me ha ocurrido incluir eso antes, lo siento. Creo que al final usaré un sólo apellido, que es lo que más veo en ejemplos y lo que parece que recomiendan todos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

Sabia decisión.
Sin afán de entrar en polémicas que no me interesan, creo que es lo más usual.
En casi toda Latinoamérica y España se utilizan dos apellidos, y jamás he visto una carta encabezada usando ambos, a menos que se trate de un apellido compuesto, pero eso es otra cosa.
Argentina es una excepción, utilizan sólo un apellido (el uso de dos es voluntario), pero tengo entendido que hace poco había un proyecto de ley para comenzar a usar los dos y ponerse a tono con el resto de los países.
Saludos.
_


----------



## maxpower76

Si es para España, usa un apellido sólo


----------



## Atilano

En mi opinión el segundo apellido nunca está de más, con tal que no sean muy largos, y es casi obligado cuando el primero es un patronímico (Pérez, López).
 A don José María Aznar López le puedes llamar Sr. Aznar, pero a don José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, Sr. Rodríguez Zapatero.


Mililla said:


> si le estoy escribiendo a un tal José Martínez Campos, ¿sería mejor poner "Estimado Sr. Martínez" o "Estimado Sr. Martínez Campos"?


Al del ejemplo, con los dos: Sr. Martínez Campos, y me guardaré de llamarle sólo Martínez, no sea  que lleve el apellido compuesto por ser descendiente del de Sagunto, que en ese caso se molestará con razón.


----------



## lady jekyll

Atilano said:


> En mi opinión el segundo apellido nunca está de más, con tal que no sean muy largos, y es casi obligado cuando el primero es un patronímico (Pérez, López).
> A don José María Aznar López le puedes llamar Sr. Aznar, pero a don José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, Sr. Rodríguez Zapatero.
> 
> Al del ejemplo, con los dos: Sr. Martínez Campos, y me guardaré de llamarle sólo Martínez, no sea  que lleve el apellido compuesto por ser descendiente del de Sagunto, que en ese caso se molestará con razón.



Completamente de acuerdo con Atilano. Tengo una muy íntima amiga que se apellida García (apellido que detesta) y siempre da su nombre con los dos apellidos (e insiste en que se consideren ambos). No es lo mismo un tal señor Martínez que un Martínez Campos, o un Rodríguez Zapatero...
A partir de ahora, tendré muy presente este pequeño pero importante detalle cuando me encuentre en la misma situación que Mililla. 

Saludos

Edito: ¡Bienvenida al foro Mililla!


----------



## Södertjej

De acuerdo con Atilano. La costumbre en las empresas españolas es que si el señor se llama "sólo" Pérez de primero, se le suele poner el segundo. Pero si el señor se llama Almonacid, se suele usar sólo el primero. 

De acuerdo también en lo de los apellidos compuestos, que son indivisibles. Y si el señor se llama de primero Pérez a secas y de segundo Fernández de Córdoba, pues a escribir todo.


----------



## ultravioleta

Hay personas que no se ofenderían si usas sus dos apellidos aunque ellos mismos usen solo uno. Pero habrá más personas ofendidas si les llamas por solo uno si ellos usan los dos.


----------



## Mililla

La cuestión es que en la carta ni siquiera me han dado un nombre. Sólo pone "Dear M.". Me imagino que la usarán con varias empresas y sólo quieren saber  lo que poner en general. Así que le quería comentar a mi cliente que tenga mucho cuidado con eso y ofrecerme a decirle cómo empezar cada carta si tiene una lista de nombres, o darles un "saludo" general como "Muy señor mio:", aunque eso no pega mucho con el tono de la carta.

Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios. Es interesante ver lo que piensa cada uno.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque llego tarde, por donde yo suelo se usan los dos apellidos, sin perjuicio, como alguien ha dicho, de que cuando uno de ellos (sobre todo el primero) es muy sonoro, a veces se omite el segundo. Uno de mis suegros se llamaba de primer apellido Borrachero (apellido portugués equivalente a Forrajero en español: nadie le decía el segundo) Pero aquí es muy frecuente que si les dices sólo el primero te preguntan un tanto airados "Y a mi madre, qué, que le vayan dando?


----------



## maxpower76

Mililla said:


> La cuestión es que en la carta ni siquiera me han dado un nombre. Sólo pone "Dear M.". Me imagino que la usarán con varias empresas y sólo quieren saber  lo que poner en general. Así que le quería comentar a mi cliente que tenga mucho cuidado con eso y ofrecerme a decirle cómo empezar cada carta si tiene una lista de nombres, o darles un "saludo" general como "Muy señor mio:", aunque eso no pega mucho con el tono de la carta.
> 
> Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios. Es interesante ver lo que piensa cada uno.



Pues depende de la formalidad que quiera darle la empresa en sus escritos. Hoy en día, las empresas de internet como en la que yo trabajo se ha establecido el estándar "Estimado Sr. PrimerApellido," pero otras del mismo ramo usan "Estimado Nombre". Al darte un saludo en inglés, la forma más formal de ellos es "Dear Mr. Apellido", pero pueden usar sólo el nombre, "Dear Nombre"... En tu caso, yo les preguntaría que tratamiento quieren dar al receptor de la carta.

En mi empresa también tenemos clientes mexicanos y, al principio, dudamos cómo debíamos poner el saludo, al parecer (que me corrijan si me equivoco) en México no se suele usar el "Estimado" sino otra forma que ahora no recuerdo (al final optamos por usar la misma forma que en España).


----------



## Södertjej

Hay diferencia entre un envío masivo y una carta personalizada, que era otro matiz que desconocíamos antes. Nadie se ofenderá (en general) si en un envío masivo sólo usan su primer apellido. En un documento individual y personalizado, que no es una copia de más del mismo texto enviado a tropecientas personas, sino un escrito dirigido exclusivamente a una persona, es donde hay que tener extremo cuidado con los apellidos, tratamientos, títulos, etc.


----------



## ultravioleta

Es verdad, coincido con Södertjej, en que al ser impersonal, la cosa es diferente; es más, ni siquiera hace falta un solo apellido, y se puede decir simplemente: _A quien corresponda_, o _Estimados + el nombre de la compañía_


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo nunca he usado los dos apellidos, creo que lo normal es " Estimado Sr. Martínez:" (aunque te llames Martínez, López, Pérez o García). Si a alguien no le gusta su apellido por ser muy común que se lo cambie o que se lo junte con el segundo y se lo haga compuesto.


----------



## Södertjej

Estamos hablando de las costumbres en el sector empresarial y la comunicación corporativa, Ibermanolo, no de los usos a nivel privado o de las preferencias personales. Puede que en tu zona las cosas sean distintas pero en las empresas grandes se suelen seguir esos usos que se han comentado.


----------



## Vampiro

Ibermanolo said:


> Si a alguien no le gusta su apellido por ser muy común que se lo cambie o que se lo junte con el segundo y se lo haga compuesto.


Es lo que yo creo.
Si le avergüenza su origen y no le gusta que lo llamen Sr. Apellidopaterno (*), pasará a llamarse Sr. Apellido-Compuesto, y en una de esas alguien cree que es de alcurnia.
Por favor… estamos hablando de cartas comerciales…
 
(*) : Apellidomaterno, en aquellos países en que los apellidos se usan en ese orden.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Por favor… estamos hablando de cartas comerciales…


Empezamos hablando de las costumbres habituales en la empresa española sobre el uso de los apellidos en la correspondencia, que son los que son, sin que tenga que ver que a uno le guste o se avergüence de sus apellidos (pensaba que eso se acababa con la adolescencia). Luego se ha matizando que eran los encabezamientos de unas cartas de envío masivo.


----------



## Betildus

Mililla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si está bien usar los dos apellidos en el encabezamiento de una carta (comercial en mi caso) o si sólo se debe usar el primero. Por ejemplo: si le estoy escribiendo a un tal José Martínez Campos, ¿sería mejor poner "Estimado Sr. Martínez" o "Estimado Sr. Martínez Campos"? En los ejemplos que he encontrado, veo más lo primero.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


En el sobre: Sr. NN NN Martínez Campos.
En la carta (dentro del sobre): Estimado Sr. Martínez:.



Vampiro said:


> No es mala idea.
> Pero si escribes a Chile utiliza sólo el primer apellido.
> Saludos.
> _


Como dije anteriormente, depende de donde lo escribas. Si en Chile le escribes una carta a Juan Perez y tienes la desgracia de equivocarte en como escribes la dirección, tu carta se perderá por la cantidad de JUAN PEREZ que encontrarás.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

ultravioleta said:


> Cuidado, en algunos países es _muy _importante.


 
Coincido con Ultravioleta.

En lo que se refiere a España, no sé realmente, pero si la persona te entrega una tarjeta personal en la que tiene los dos apellidos, yo respetaría esa estructura para encabezar la carta comercial.

En Brasil suelen tener muchas veces más de dos o tres apellidos, cuando es una carta muy formal pongo el nombre todo completo (a veces pueden ser cinco o seis sumado a Filho o Neto).  

En Argentina quienes tienen apellido compuesto... Wai con que le vayas a poner uno solo! Se te ofende.


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> Empezamos hablando de las costumbres habituales en la empresa española sobre el uso de los apellidos en la correspondencia


Bueno al parecer eso tampoco está tan claro.
No los conté pero yo diría que al menos la mitad de los españoles que han opinado dice que en España basta con usar sólo un apellido.
Y yo fui el primero en decir que si se trata de apellidos compuestos la cosa cambia.
En fin.
Si la carta va para España, Mililla tiene varias opciones. Si viene para estos lados la cosa es más simple.



Betildus said:


> Como dije anteriormente, depende de donde lo escribas. Si en Chile le escribes una carta a Juan Perez y tienes la desgracia de equivocarte en como escribes la dirección, tu carta se perderá por la cantidad de JUAN PEREZ que encontrarás.


Jejejeee… si te equivocas en la dirección la carta no llegará a ninguna parte aunque pongas los dos apellidos.
Pero coincido contigo en que en el sobre siempre van ambos.
La consulta era otra. Se refería al encabezado de la carta.


Saludos.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Bueno al parecer eso tampoco está tan claro.
> No los conté pero yo diría que al menos la mitad de los españoles que han opinado dice que en España basta con usar sólo un apellido._


Los que han especificado los usos de correspondencia corporativa hemos dicho más o menos lo mismo, lo que han hablado de otros usos no han especificado que fuera su experiencia en empresas grandes.

Han mencionado las tarjetas de visita. Ahí también se puede ver la misma pauta de uno o dos apellidos que se ha mencionado.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Hablo de España:
En cartas comerciales, y he cursado o recibido miles en más de treinta años de actividad profesional (hasta quedar desfigurada la firma), sigue siendo frecuente la fórmula un poco decimonónica 'Muy señor mío', pero está cediendo paso a 'Estimado amigo', 'Estimado socio o partícipe', 'Estimado cliente' o simplemente 'Estimado señor'.
Cuando se opta por poner el apellido se pone habitualmente sólo el primero, sea Pérez o Goirigolzarri, completo en el caso de ser compuesto. 
En las cartas comerciales el nombre de pila no se pone ni delante del apellido, ni a solas. Al menos, no he visto ninguna que dijera 'Estimado don José Garcigarcía', ni 'Estimado don Wenceslao'.

En las tarjetas de visita, tanto comerciales como como personales, leo con más frecuencia nombre y dos apellidos, pero también nombre y primer apellido, especialmente si es compuesto o poco usual.
Por ejemplo, yo me hacía imprimir tarjetas con nombre y primer apellido para los viajes al extranjero para que no me llamasen  por el segundo, 'señor Rey' por aquí, 'señor Rey' por allá, pues casi no advertía que se dirigían a mí; aparte de que no soy vanidoso .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México se usan los dos apellidos, pero para encabezar una carta solamente se usa el primero (sea cual sea). Estoy hablando de correspondencia comercial.

Eso de poner nombre y apellido, o los dos apellidos, me suena a correspondencia del Reader's Digest dicéndome que posiblemente soy ya un ganador.


----------



## Mililla

Gracias por todos los comentarios. Me han resultado muy instructivos. Aquí, en EE.UU., me es difícil explicarle a la gente lo de los dos apellidos de España. De hecho, al mudarme para aquí yo me quité el "María" que tengo como "primer nombre" (como el 90% de las españolas) y me tuve que olvidar del segundo apellido, porque si no siempre acababa siendo "María Muñoz", que es mi madre. 

En cuanto a la carta, ya se la he mandado al cliente con el encabezamiento impersonal, tal y como me han pedido. Ya veremos cómo acaba.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Mililla said:


> En cuanto a la carta, ya se la he mandado al cliente con el encabezamiento impersonal


O sea... ¿nos tuviste todo el día hablando de los apellidos para finalmente no utilizar ninguno?

_


----------



## Masuas

Yo pienso que se debe tratar a todos según su rango. Estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro, de que un solo apellido es más que decente.
Sr. Pancracio Martínez
Presidente Interino de


----------



## Mililla

Sí, lo siento, Vampiro, pero cuando le expliqué a mi cliente (o le intenté explicar) el lío de los apellidos en español, y contando con que va a enviar la carta a varias personas, me dijo que pusiera simplemente "Estimado Sr./Sra." y ya está. Lo que no sé es lo que van a hacer cuando tengan que poner los nombres, porque como dejen lo de "Sr./Sra. + apellido" en todas las cartas, va a quedar fatal, y si no ponen ningún apellido después, también se verá raro. Yo ya me he ofrecido a hacerles una lista de encabezamientos para las cartas si tienen una lista de destinatarios, pero no sé si me lo pedirán. Así que creo que yo ya he acabado. De todas formas, esta discusión me ha gustado mucho y han salido comentarios muy interesantes. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Masuas said:


> Yo pienso que se debe tratar a todos según su rango. Estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro, de que un solo apellido es más que decente.
> Sr. Pancracio Martínez
> Presidente Interino de



Una cosa es la dirección que se pone antes del texto de la carta, por ejemplo la que citas, y que en España, de forma redundante, sería 
Sr D. Pancracio Martínez y López de Vergara (usualmente con ambos apellidos)
Presidente Interino de...
Y la ciudad o localidad de destino, pero no la dirección postal, que se pone solamente en el sobre.

Y otra cosa el encabezamiento del texto de la carta, que puede ser 'Estimado señor Martínez:', 'Estimado Presidente:', 'Estimado cliente:', 'Estimado amigo:', 'Estimado señor:' o el algo anticuado 'Muy señor mío:'


----------



## Ibermanolo

Södertjej said:


> Estamos hablando de las costumbres en el sector empresarial y la comunicación corporativa, Ibermanolo, no de los usos a nivel privado o de las preferencias personales. Puede que en tu zona las cosas sean distintas pero en las empresas grandes se suelen seguir esos usos que se han comentado.


 
Yo también estoy hablando de las costumbres en el sector empresarial y concretamente en las grandes empresas, jamás he recibido una carta comercial en la que a modo de saludo mecionen mis dos apellidos. Otra cosa es el encabezamiento donde pones los datos completos del destinatario, ahí sí es normal poner el nombre completo con los dos apellidos. 

En las tarjetas de visita hay gente que pone un solo apellido y otra (yo diría que mayoritaria y entre los que me incluyo) que pone los dos.

D. Fulano Jiménez Sánchez
C/ Mayor, 5
28000 Alpedrete

Estimado Sr. Jiménez:


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:

Me voy a permitir desviarme un poco del tema en cuestión pero creo que mi comentario francamente vale la pena. Hace algunos años trabajando en una asesoría para la elaboración de biografías familiares y ciertos árboles genealógicos que suele construir la "Iglesia de los Santos de los últimos días" (los mormones) debido a su controvertida creencia en lo que ellos llaman “El bautizo por los que han muerto sin haber tenido la oportunidad de bautizarse mormones en vida” me pude dar perfectamente cuenta de la enorme ventaja que tenemos los países que solemos usar los dos apellidos (el paterno y el materno) sobre los países que suelen usar sólo un apellido (generalmente el paterno). Me explico, al momento de elaborar un árbol genealógico y regresar, digamos, diez generaciones atrás en el pasado es muy común el encontrar familiares cercanos, lejanos e incluso no familiares que comparten exactamente el mismo nombre y el mismo apellido y que vivieron en la misma época y en la misma localidad con lo que la elaboración del árbol genealógico no se vuelve imposible pero sí se complica sobremanera de forma tal que si no se tienen los suficientes elementos para distinguir exactamente a una persona de otra entonces el genealogista en turno fácilmente se puede confundir entre un primer “John Smith”, un segundo “John Smith”, un tercer “John Smith”, etc. En cambio, en el ámbito hispánico al tener la suerte de contar con documentos (de cualquiera índole, comerciales, familiares, etc.) en donde aparecen los dos (o más) apellidos que llevaba una cierta persona que vivió hace 10 siglos resulta mucho más fácil identificar exactamente de quién se trata pues gracias a los dos apellidos se averigua más rápidamente quién fue el padre y quién la madre del sujeto en cuestión.


Estoy convencidísimo de que la costumbre de usar los dos apellidos que está presente en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana, es una costumbre mucho más racional y adecuada que la costumbre del mundo de habla inglesa de usar tan sólo un apellido (en el sentido de evitar posibles confusiones y pérdida de tiempo). Pienso que en este mundo que cada día se globaliza más y más lo ideal sería que el uso de los dos apellidos se hiciera obligatorio en los países en los que actualmente se usa sólo uno, *si ocurriera lo contrario entonces estaríamos perdiendo lo más por lo menos*. Dentro de mil años, nuestros descendientes y los historiadores y genealogistas de aquellos futuros tiempos seguramente nos van a agradecer el uso de los dos apellidos y con creces.


Hasta luego.


----------



## Jellby

Yo no veo ningún problema en usar los dos apellidos en el encabezamiento de una carta dirigida a una persona a la que no se conoce personalmente (y cuyas preferencias en cuanto a nombres o apellidos tampoco conocemos). Esto hace el documento más formal y, a la vez, evita el posible problema de no reconocer apellidos compuestos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me parece muy acertada la explicación de Crisipo de Soli sobre las ventajas de usar dos apellidos y no sólo uno. Avala mi costumbre de usar siempre los dos salvo en los restaurantes, donde por más que les doy los dos ellos siempre apuntan "sr. Muñoz"


----------



## Södertjej

Ibermanolo said:


> Yo también estoy hablando de las constumbres en el sector empresarial y concretamente en las grandes empresas, jamás he recibido una carta comercial en la que a modo de saludo mecionen mis dos apellidos. Otra cosa es el encabezamiento donde pones los datos completos del destinatario, ahí sí es normal poner el nombre completo con los dos apellidos.
> 
> En las tarjetas de visita hay gente que pone un solo apellido y otra (yo diría que mayoritaria y entre los que me incluyo) que pone los dos.
> 
> D. Fulano Jiménez Sánchez
> C/ Mayor, 5
> 28000 Alpedrete
> 
> Estimado Sr. Jiménez:


Como ya he dicho, el matiz está en la diferencia entre una carta de envío masivo y una personalizada. Si tu experiencia es diferente a la mía, bueno saberlo. Yo sólo puedo confirmar que he visto la pauta que he explicado sobre usos de apellidos en empresas grandes y en diversos sectores.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Jellby said:


> Yo no veo ningún problema en usar los dos apellidos en el encabezamiento de una carta dirigida a una persona a la que no se conoce personalmente (y cuyas preferencias en cuanto a nombres o apellidos tampoco conocemos). Esto hace el documento más formal y, a la vez, evita el posible problema de no reconocer apellidos compuestos.


 
Yo tampoco le veo ningún problema. Simplemente digo que según mi propia experiencia no es lo habitual.


----------

